# visited Riboni Orchids



## reivilos (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
I spent a few days in Northern Italia lately (not that far from valenzino's place iirc) and took the opportunity to visit Riboni Orchids, Varese.

First of all, a few pics of the region:
















The paph greenhouse: 








Mostly species, lots of them among which:
Left: dayanum, godefroyae
Upper left corner: sangii
Middle left: lawrenceanum, anitum
Right: tigrinum

Callosum:









You figured it out...

Anitum bud:


----------



## Justin (Jul 13, 2013)

awesome! you'll have to go back in a couple weeks to see the anitum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2013)

Anitum bud -- :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2013)

love the dayanum and hookerae/volonteanum!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 15, 2013)

Beatiful! Most beautiful is that white/albino peacock. Maybe we should get peacocks again...


----------



## Dido (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice pics thanks for sharing 
did you get anything yourself


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 17, 2013)

They looks good. I would like to order from them but for some reason they don't ship to the UK!!


----------



## reivilos (Jul 18, 2013)

Just a few things: gigantifolium, hiepii etc.
I don't have much room left so I don't
buy blindly by the ton...

What where you looking for in the catalogue?


----------



## Dido (Jul 19, 2013)

No flask from you this year


----------



## reivilos (Jul 19, 2013)

I will have my first from next year.

To come (ie what seemingly worked):
thaianum x (roth x anitum)
volonteanum x tigrinum
tigrinum x niveum
tigrinum x godefroyae
barbatum x Mme Martinet
lawrenceanum x bellatulum

Todo:
tigrinum x leucochilum
bellatulum alba x self


----------



## Dido (Jul 20, 2013)

I was hopping it gets faster. 

Keep me in the line. For sue I have interest in a few of them. 

By the way the niveum stopped flowering 2 days ago. 

I never had one flowering over nearly 5 month. 

And the best it is forming a nice bud with armeniacum. 

Only 4 buds have taken at my side. the rest did not get to this point. 

bud all are interesting crosses I gues. and only one are both parents from my collection the others are all with pollen for a lot of nice people here in. 

Many thanks again


----------

